# CCTV 'peeping Toms'



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*CCTV 'peeping Toms' cleared*
12:22pm 12th December 2005

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=371435&in_page_id=1770

Two council workers accused of using a CCTV camera to spy on a naked woman in her 
home were cleared of voyeurism today. 
A jury at Liverpool Crown Court took less than 40 minutes to find David Welsh, 41, and
Kevin Judge, 42, not guilty of voyeurism.

The court had heard that both men were working in a CCTV control room for Sefton 
Council, Merseyside, when a colleague trained a camera on a 25-year-old woman in her
home.

She was filmed cuddling her boyfriend, undressing for a bath and using the toilet.

Judge, of Waterloo, admitted glancing at the screen but said he did not look for longer 
than a few seconds and he gained no sexual kick from the image.

Welsh, of Anfield, insisted he did not see the images at all as he was busy with other 
work.

Relatives of the men wept as the not guilty verdicts were read out.

Both men declined to comment outside court. Judge had earlier admitted misconduct in 
public office.

Mark Summerton, 37, of Kirkdale, Liverpool, who trained the camera on the woman, 
admitted voyeurism at an earlier hearing.

The team supervisor, Vincent Broderick, 52, of Bootle, had also admitted misconduct in 
public office.

Judge, Summerton and Broderick will be sentenced at a date to be fixed.

After the not guilty verdicts were read out Judge Gerald Clifton said: "I have read the 
statement from the lady involved, it is a long and detailed impact statement.

"This has made a huge impact on her life, she is shattered by it and I want the court to 
know that."

Welsh, of Anfield, insisted he did not see the images at all as he was busy with other 
work.8-O 

LOL whose he kidding!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol very busy


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, ahhh, anybody have, umm, a ahh, maybe a copy of the tape by any chance?
I'd like to (clears throat), take a look at it for strictly a sociological perspective..
<Especially that "undressing for the bath" part...>


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi LOL Welsh of Anfield here just like a cop to think like that, you must know the cop who set me up I would love to meet you .once you get your head out of the sand and keep looking @ the press in the next few week you may get a shock


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

welshy1 said:


> Hi LOL Welsh of Anfield here just like a cop to think like that, you must know the cop who set me up I would love to meet you .once you get your head out of the sand and keep looking @ the press in the next few week you may get a shock


Err what the duece are you taking about?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol good question npd


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

welshy1 said:


> Hi LOL Welsh of Anfield here just like a cop to think like that, you must know the cop who set me up I would love to meet you .once you get your head out of the sand and keep looking @ the press in the next few week you may get a shock


blimey folks, sounds like we have a disabled brit on our hands.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, he has an IP address from the UK and is identifying himself as one of the men named in the article. My guess is that he's going to attempt to clear his name somehow. Oh, and he hates cops. LOL


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

When i used to do LP for shaws we had BPD come to our store in East boston to video tape a whore house across the street. That was kinda fun 

Scott :-D


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

dont u find it strange this person is claiming to be the person in that article and he only joined masscops recently:/: how would a council worker from liverpool know about this site?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Maybe he did a search for his own name on Google and found the posted article? It's either that, or he's just another troll. :wm:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ur probably right i never thought of that!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why would somebody ID themself on a " Pro Police" geared website as a person in a "Peeping Tom" case and then talk trash? That is just asking for trouble.:HS:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

npd_323, my dear, he is obviously what we in the law enforcement community like to refer to as "an idiot."


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao what we call here in England as a Plank


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What about a wanker?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao dunny!!!!!

i didnt realise americans used that word lol @ wanker


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> npd_323, my dear, he is obviously what we in the law enforcement community like to refer to as "an idiot."


Nah I think any community would refer to him as an "idiot" :wink:


----------

